# Live edge



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

a 74" x 24" top to attach to an existing deck rail in order to use as a bar top.

Thank you.


----------



## gbarnas (Sep 25, 2021)

#1 - I'll leave that to the more experienced here.

#2 - I might investigate a ceiling mount that could hold the arm. Those simply bolt into the joists and hang down, usually to hold a projector. The mount might provide useful components. The articulating arm can be mounted to the vertical ceiling mount pole with a couple of U-bolts.

#3 - the DW isn't attached in the back, it's attached to the underside lip of the counter. There should be small metal tabs that lock into the front of the DW and extend past the front (while open). The tabs lift up and secure to the underside of the counter top with 1 screw per tab. Pull the DW out about 3-4" and you may find the tabs there but not attached. If they aren't there, you may need to order replacements or fabricate something. Not a PITA to do after install, but the standard way it's done.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

> #1 - I ll leave that to the more experienced here.
> 
> #2 - I might investigate a ceiling mount that could hold the arm. Those simply bolt into the joists and hang down, usually to hold a projector. The mount might provide useful components. The articulating arm can be mounted to the vertical ceiling mount pole with a couple of U-bolts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Ceilings high, would have to remove shelves, etc. Good idea though Your DW fix is right on. I saw that tab. She said it fell off.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

1) Might want to show the nice lady the butcher block laminated 24" wide countertop slabs available from Lumber Liquidators and/or Floor and Decor web site(s). Lots of wood choices, some with wild variations in color. Can be cut to any size/shape. 
If nothing else, it will show her what wood countertops normally look like. Then can discuss if she wants single slab (without live edge), or 8/4 lumber laminated with grain matching (or not matching) in a custom top. I'd suggest using a fine grain lumber species like maple, as won't need to grain fill to get a smooth surface; but any wood can be used with right finishing schedule.

Waterproof wood? IMHO - Impossible long term goal, sorry.
For protection, use a commercial grade 2K Conversion Varnish or 2K polyurethane from your local finishing distributor. The Italian finish mfg (Renner, Milesi, or IC&S-ILVA) have some newer WB 2K poly that wear like metal, and would be my choice. They will provide excellent moisture protection, as long as cuts/tears/dings that expose wood are touched up and sealed. If you are not skilled with commercial spray finishes, then slap on heavy film of Arm-R-Seal and hope for best (with no guarantee for damage). Single stage finishes are always softer than 2K and more prone to water permeation. Go with commercial finish to have best path to a happy customer in a few years.

If she wants impervious water protection, then build it out of 1-1/2 particle board and cover it with Formica or Wilsonart wood like laminates. There are ton of color/pattern options in laminate to help it fit a FAB/MOD decor. Can contract out custom laminate counter/islands really easy if you don't want to mess with laminate. Have seen folks get silly, and use lacquered patterned/brushed stainless steel in ultra modern bar top. That would be waterproof too!

2) There all kinds of crazy TV mounts available.

- Have you looked for TV mount with more extension range? 
Have seen mounts with 40"+ extension from wall. 
Check out catalogs from Sanus, Aeon, Mount-It, and Forging.

- Could buy/build a hinged flip down mount, attached to wall above the door. Mount the articulating mount in flip base. Open door, pull it down.

- Depending on size of TV and height above door, could use a hide away motorized drive that retracts the TV into wall above door.

- SWMBO has wanted a remote controlled hideaway TV mount in the foot board of bed for several years now. Should never have left the TV mounting hardware catalog in the 'reading' room. :-(0)

Lots of TV mounting options, if you know where to look.

3) Answered above. 
Use OEM specified dishwasher retaining clips. Some models don't clip well into generic versions.

Best Luck.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you, Captain. Great advice


----------

